# 1991 Hardbody V6~NO SPARK!!!



## shawmut6 (Aug 18, 2011)

I was driving home when all of a sudden my truck died while doing 50mph. As I was waiting for AAA to tow me home, I checked a couple things. Fuel pump pressure was fine but I no longer had spark to the plugs. When I got the truck home, I took the coil and ignition control module to have checked at autozone. Both parts checked good, so I assumed it was the crank angle sensor mounted in the ditstributor. I replaced the whole distributor, and still no spark at the plugs or the coil. Checked all fuses and relay's I could find, all looks good. I'm at a loss now and need help. Thanks for your input's...


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Did you check to see if the rotor inside the distributor was spinning as you cranked the engine over?


----------

